# Dog Brothers Gathering Of The Pack 2010



## MJS (Oct 15, 2010)

[yt]nTKqYkvmdkU[/yt]


----------



## Mider1985 (Nov 15, 2010)

Are there any Dog Brothers in Martial Talk?


----------



## dianhsuhe (Sep 21, 2011)

Just a bump for all the Warriors that attended the 2011 Gathering this past Sunday.  I am broken and bruised all over and it was one of the greatest days of my entire life.

I am not a Dog Brother (some day) but attended my first Gathering and W O W!  You folks should come fight at one of these, sharing the mat with true Warriors and wonderful people is something you will never forget.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 22, 2011)

dianhsuhe said:


> Just a bump for all the Warriors that attended the 2011 Gathering this past Sunday.  I am broken and bruised all over and it was one of the greatest days of my entire life.
> 
> I am not a Dog Brother (some day) but attended my first Gathering and W O W!  You folks should come fight at one of these, sharing the mat with true Warriors and wonderful people is something you will never forget.



Damn, I am jealous, I was planning on attending this one but my transportation fell through a couple of weeks ago, and I had several friends who fought for the first time on Sat, I would have liked to seen the event and fought beside them.  It goes back on the list for next year.


----------



## dianhsuhe (Sep 22, 2011)

Blindside said:


> I would have liked to seen the event and fought beside them.  It goes back on the list for next year.



CNN was there so between the official Dog Bros. highlight video and the news, I am sure you will get a chance to see the event.  

I will be there next year, hopefully you can make it out!


----------

